# PubMed- [Chronic pancreatitis]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[Chronic pancreatitis]*

Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2008 Oct;31 Suppl 4:76-82

Authors: Molero Richard X

Chronic pancreatitis is a multifactorial disease. Mutations in the chymotrypsin C gene may encourage the development of chronic pancreatitis. Smoking is an important factor in the development and progression of chronic pancreatitis. The signs identified in endoscopic ultrasound should be categorized when diagnosing chronic pancreatitis, since not all have the same diagnostic value. The clinical manifestations of autoimmune pancreatitis are more varied than initially described and depend on the population studied. The criteria used for the diagnosis of autoimmune pancreatitis have not been well defined and treatment may require the use of immunomodulators. Antioxidant therapy has beneficial effects in the long term in patients with chronic pancreatitis. Some clinical manifestations found in patients with irritable bowel syndrome may be caused by unidentified pancreatic insufficiency. Capsule endoscopy shows that cystic fibrosis presents signs of small bowel enteropathy.

PMID: 19434872 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

